# Ahhhhh look at this cutie!!!!



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

she must have just put her up because I checked her site on Friday. :blush: I love the tongue shot. :wub: 

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/scripts/puppy_...+-+Female+%23+1


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG!!!! She is precious!!!! 

wonder why she's $3000 though....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She's a doll! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a cutie! :smheat: Great pictures of her too!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her look. :tender: Whoever gets her is super lucky.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 14 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791198


> OMG!!!! She is precious!!!!
> 
> wonder why she's $3000 though....[/B]


Isn't that what much she normally charges for her females? :huh:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 15 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791235


> Isn't that what much she normally charges for her females? :huh:[/B]


Yes her girls are normally $3,000.00


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She's adorable! Weird...I've been checking Tammy's site daily for a couple of weeks now, and every time I click on the "Puppy" page it says there are no puppies available (including just now) but the link you posted works...

I think Ta-Jon female pups start at around $2500 and go up from there if I remember correctly. Males are cheaper, of course.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 15 2009, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791240


> She's adorable! Weird...I've been checking Tammy's site daily for a couple of weeks now, and every time I click on the "Puppy" page it says there are no puppies available (including just now) but the link you posted works...
> 
> I think Ta-Jon female pups start at around $2500 and go up from there if I remember correctly. Males are cheaper, of course.[/B]


Wow that is weird. I checked it on friday and it said no new puppies either. Maybe I should email and ask her? :brownbag:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 14 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791196


> she must have just put her up because I checked her site on Friday. :blush: I love the tongue shot. :wub:
> 
> http://www.tajonmaltese.com/scripts/puppy_...+-+Female+%23+1[/B]


I think this link is old. This little girl was born in 2008, unless that's a typo? :huh: When I go to Ta-Jon's site and click on the puppies link, it says there aren't any available at this time. 

I, too, check Ta-Jon's site religiously.


----------

